# razor scooter



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.razorama.com/raporopa.html
found this place here:
there are some interesting mods here, I will probably go for the multi-pos throttle, and appropriate controller.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

for those not in the know, I got the batteries from a lead acid supplier, for office UPS "uninterruptable power supplies" I thought for a couple dollars more a battery, I can get a little more from the scooter. ~ 12 hours total, if my math is right. If I drive the motor more, then I can get less battery life "sure 8 hours of fun on the battery is great" and some added power will be pretty nice I think.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

NintendoKD said:


> "it is a kids scooter after all"


How much do you weigh? I think those things are rated for around 120 lbs. With better batteries you can certainly get better performance, but pushing extra power through gears and other components not designed for it while supporting more weight than they were meant to carry could be a losing proposition. An e-scooter could be pretty fun but you may end up having to keep upgrading the weakest link until you've replaced the entire scooter.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> How much do you weigh? I think those things are rated for around 120 lbs. With better batteries you can certainly get better performance, but pushing extra power through gears and other components not designed for it while supporting more weight than they were meant to carry could be a losing proposition. An e-scooter could be pretty fun but you may end up having to keep upgrading the weakest link until you've replaced the entire scooter.


*shifyt eyes* It's for my daughter man! *shifty eyes*


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't know if you've seen these, but there have been several concept cars with segways or similar in the trunk. A practical use case would be to commute to a park and charge location, then take your "daughter's" scooter or a fold-up e-bike or something for the last few miles into work.


----------



## Shoe0402 (11 mo ago)

Hi guys I recently bought a 24v razor dune buggy go cart used. It is the red colored one. My daughter weighs like 30lbs and it has a hard time moving with her on it. We have another one the same and it rips right around our yard. I noticed when she hits the throttle the low light turns on. This is fully charged as I have charged it overnight. Any ideas what it could be? I’m assuming possibly bad batteries? I will check the voltage when I’m off over the weekend but would like to get an idea. Thanks


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Bad lead acid batteries could be the problem. It has 2 12v SLA batteries connected in series
Later floyd


----------



## Shoe0402 (11 mo ago)

floydr said:


> Bad lead acid batteries could be the problem. It has 2 12v SLA batteries connected in series
> Later floyd


So do they just need to be replaced? And is there a way to test them?


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

I would replace them with lithium 7s battery pack, But that is because I have the 7s(25v) lithium batteries. check voltage each battery should be 13.5-14 volts if fully charged since they are sealed lead acid batteries not much else can be done at home to check them. maybe take the batteries to an auto parts store that offers free testing of batteries They should have more advanced testing equipment probably a load tester.
Later floyd


----------



## Shoe0402 (11 mo ago)

floydr said:


> I would replace them with lithium 7s battery pack, But that is because I have the 7s(25v) lithium batteries. check voltage each battery should be 13.5-14 volts if fully charged since they are sealed lead acid batteries not much else can be done at home to check them. maybe take the batteries to an auto parts store that offers free testing of batteries They should have more advanced testing equipment probably a load tester.
> Later floyd


Where can I get these batteries at?


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Ebay, Amazon, many Auto parts stores will have the correct size. As the specs i saw online only said (2)12v sla batteries nothing more. the batteries will have a part no. and Ah. Make sure you get deep cycle batteries.
later floyd


----------



## Shoe0402 (11 mo ago)

So I finally got to look at this today and found the battery has 24v when I checked it at the connector. Could it be a bad motor and any way to test this?


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Make sure that the wiring is in good shape. to the motor/ motor controller. Could have a weak cell(s) once a load is placed on the battery the battery voltage drops below acceptable levels. Also could be a sign of the motor going bad. sound like voltage drop in one or both the 12v batteries. Take the batteries to a auto parts store with a battery tester most will test them for free. Just because the batteries have 24v with no load doesn't mean they are good. Try switching batteries with the other one you have see if that improves the speed.
later floyd


----------

